# Ersatz für Alix 3D2

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich betreibe seit fast 10 Jahren einen kleinen Server, der nicht allzu viel zu tun hat. und zwar mit einem Alix 3D2. Der hat einen AMD-Geode-Prozessor drauf und sage und schreibe 256 MB RAM. Bemerkenswerterweise kommt er aber seinen Aufgaben tadellos nach, also von der Hardwareseite sind die Ansprüche praktisch gleich Null.

Was allerdings mittlerweile ein bisschen nervt, ist, dass das Ding CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" hat, und ich deswegen einen extra distcc-Cross-Compiler bauen muss. Und z. B. beim bauen des gcc kommt der Rechner mittlerweile doch arg an seine Grenzen. Außerdem bekommt man das Teil nicht per USB gebootet, sondern nur via PXE, was mir einige Kopfschmerzen bereitet hat, als kürzlich meine Bash aufgrund einer defekten Compakt-Flash-Karte (auf der das System läuft) kaputt war, und nichtmal das Login per serieller Konsole mehr ging.

Damals ging's mir zu einen darum, wie klein (und stromsparend) ein System eigentlich sein kann, auf dem man Gentoo betreibt. Und überhaupt darum, mal einen Server zu bauen. Damals mehr aus Spaß, mittlerweile hoste ich z. B. meine Praxishomepage drauf – also ist es nur noch so halb zum Spaß ;-)

Unterm Strich überlege ich, ob ich das Ding nicht mal gegen andere Hardware tauschen soll. Wobei wie gesagt die Ansprüche praktisch nicht vorhanden sind, nur das Aktualisieren sollte wenn möglich nicht mehr ganz so nerven. Und eine richtige Festplatte wäre vielleicht auch nicht das Schlechteste. Die Möglichkeit, ein Live-System per USB zu booten wäre auch ganz nett. trotzdem hätte ich gern einen old-school seriellen Anschluss zwecks serieller Konsole, weil das Ding keinen Monitor hat, und ich nicht immer einen anschließen will, um die Bootmeldungen zu sehen. Wenn ich das Ding alle heilige Zeit mal reboote. Ja, und letztlich wäre natürlich ein geringer Stromverbrauch auch toll, weil die Kiste läuft ja 24/7.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Was nimmt man da? Sowas wie ein ASRock J3355B-ITX? Was würdet ihr nehmen?

----------

## firefly

Eine alternative zu x86 wäre eine der vielen ARM Boards (z.b. Raspberry-Pi)

----------

## l3u

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ich hab tatsächlich ein Raspberry Pi 1 B (das erste, das es damals gab) unter Gentoo laufen, was alle fünf Minuten Daten von meiner Heizung ausliest und per Webserver bereitstellt.

Das Problem ist aber, dass es ja dafür wieder einen speziellen Bootloader und angepassten Kernel braucht, also ein "normales" System kann man damit nicht hochziehen. Normale Festplatte ist auch nicht, genausowenig wie die "normale" serielle Schnittstelle zwecks serieller Konsole …

----------

## firefly

wegen R Pi und "normale Festplatte":

https://technikkram.net/2017/05/homebridge-raspberry-pi-von-ssd-sata-oder-m-2-festplatte-starten

----------

## Max Steel

Zum SChutz deiner Compact-Flash könntest du theoretisch auch darauf verzichten und theoretisch die Root-Partition per nfs von wo anders mounten.

Ansonsten, den Raspberry-Pi gibts mittlerweile in der 4. Generation, sakaki hat dafür images bereitgestellt, die man verwenden kann. und der Banana Pi hat echte SATA Anschlüsse. Gibts auch in verschiedenen Versionen.

Ansonsten bleibt eigentlich nur was in Richtung Intel Atom bzw AMD Fusion übrig die eine relativ kleine Leistungsaufnahme besitzen.

Ich sehe mich hier aber nur als Denkanstoß. Keine Garantien.

----------

## l3u

Ich dachte eben nur an ein Mainboard mit aufgelöteter CPU, aber normalen SATA-Anschlüssen und einem normalen seriellen Port, weil das eben auch ein normaler Computer wäre, und mit normalen Komponenten ohne basteln funktioniert …

----------

## mike155

Vor 3 Jahren habe ich mir das Jetway NF9HB gekauft. Es hat u.a. 4 Ethernet-Ports und eine serielle Schnittstelle. Gentoo Linux läuft einwandfrei  (32- und 64-Bit). Das Gesamtsystem benötigt netzseitig 9W im Leerlauf und 13W beim Kompilieren des Linux Kernels mit allen 4 Kernen. Der Server läuft im 24/7 Betrieb und es gab bisher keine Probleme. Ich bin sehr zufrieden!

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das Jetway Mainboard noch. Es ist (war?) Teil einer ganzen Serie: es gab mehr als 10 verschiedene Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Hardware-Komponenten. Support-Ende soll 2029 (also in 10 Jahren) sein. Evtl. kann man bei Jetway auch nach neuerer Hardware schauen (z.B. NVMe SSD statt SATA).

PS: letzte Woche habe ich einen Raspberry 4 (4 GB) gekauft. Hier ein paar Messwerte zur Performance. Ich habe die Emerge-Zeit für die Installation von sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2 gemessen: 

Raspberry Pi 4 (4 Kerne): 330 Minuten

Jetway NF9HB (4 Kerne): 135 Minuten

Xeon-E3 Server von 2012 (4 Kerne): 44 Minuten

Diese Zeiten sollten mit etwas Vorsicht betrachtet werden! Es sind 'qlop -t' Werte im laufenden Betrieb - also nicht die Ergebnisse von Performance-Tests unter normierten Bedingungen. Der Raspberry ist noch ganz neu für mich. Ich habe mich noch nicht tiefer eingearbeitet und das System ist noch nicht so optimiert, wie die anderen Systeme. Außerdem wird GCC auf den 3 Rechnern mit leicht unterschiedlichen USE-Flags installiert. 

Trotzdem wird deutlich, dass die 3 Systeme in unterschiedlichen Ligen spielen. Der Bay Trail Celeron ist deutlich schneller als der Raspberry 4 - und Intel Core- und Xeon-Prozessoren sind deutlich schneller als der Bay Trail Celeron.

----------

## l3u

Na das sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus! Wäre vermutlich der passendste Ersatz. Ich bäuchte zwar keine vier Ethernet-Ports, aber es hat eine serielle Schnittstelle und keinen Kram, den ich nicht brauche. Nett ist auch der 12-V-Anschluss direkt auf dem Mainboard! Ganz billig ist das Teil natürlich nicht …

----------

## mike155

Wie gesagt, Jetway hat eine ganze Serie von Mainboards - man kann die Anzahl der Ethernet-Ports, seriellen Schnittstellen, Video-Ausgänge und den Stromanschluss (12V oder ATX) fast beliebig kombinieren. Eine Liste der Mainboards findest Du hier: https://www.jetwaycomputer.com/Intel.html.

Zum Preis: die Jetway ITX-Mainboards mit Atom/Celeron Prozessor kosten alle um 200 Euro. In der Tat nicht ganz billig - andererseits sind Prozessor und Kühlkörper schon dabei - und: es ist industrial-Qualität. Deshalb auch die sehr langen Support-Zeiträume. Für mich war damals wichtig: ITX-Format, 4 GBit/s-Ethernet-Ports, kein Lüfter, sehr geringer Stromverbrauch, Gentoo Linux 64 Bit muss gut und stabil laufen. Ich hatte recht lange gesucht und Anbieter verglichen - und bin dann beim NF9HB gelandet. 

Bei anderen Anbietern gibt's aber auch tolle Mainboards. Man hat die Qual der Wahl...  :Smile: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich kann auch die apu2 Boards von PC Engines empfehlen. Ich betreibe damit seit knapp einem Jahr einen 24/7 Router / Home Server. Läuft sehr stabil und sparsam.

----------

## l3u

Okay, das wäre ja dann sozusagen der Urenkel von meinem … ich hatte schon gedacht, die gibt es gar nicht mehr? Was hat ein Board gekostet? Hat doch auch einen seriellen Port, oder? Aber kann vermutlich ja von USB booten?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ja, kann von USB, SD, SATA oder mSATA booten und hat einen seriellen Port. Ich habe das apu3c4 und habe für das nackte Board ca 140 Euro bezahlt.

Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass das BIOS auch Open Source ist (coreboot).

----------

## l3u

Und zwecks Installation? Einfach ne Live-Distribution via USB booten und (erstmal) per serieller Konsole schauen, was passiert, einloggen, dann sshd starten und via ssh weitermachen?

Edit:

Ich hab mir das jetzt mal genauer angeschaut. Genau so geht's :-)

Das Teil ist exakt das, was ich brauche. Kann man ein normales 64-Bit-System drauf installieren, und außer der 2. Netzwerkkarte hat es rein gar nichts dabei, was ich nicht brauche. Und als Festplatte anstatt einer Compact-Flash-Karte eine mSATA-SSD zu verwenden (die sich ja wie eine normale Festplatte bzw. SSD verhalten sollte) ist sicher auch keine schlechte Idee. Und mit dem Prozessor und dem RAM ist das Ding zwar keine Rennmaschine, aber es ist denke ich zum Aushalten. Geht ja eh nur um Updates, nicht um den laufenden Betrieb. Weil den managt der winzig-schmale Alix 3D2 ja bereits problemlos.

Das kleinste Board gibt's für 115 €. Plus Gehäuse zwecks Kühlung, aber alles in allem hält sich das ja schon wirklich in Grenzen.

Danke für den Tip, das Teil wird's werden :-)

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ja genau. Ich habe mir so einen USB-serial Adapter zugelegt und nutze picoterm um auf das Gerät zuzugreifen.Das reicht um Boot Probleme zu analysieren und ssh zu starten. mSATA ist auch deutlich schneller und langlebiger als eine SD Karte. Die SD Karte hab ich nur als Backup mit einem kleinen Notfall System.

Gerne

----------

## l3u

Zu dem Thema:

Screen kann übrigens auch eine serielle Konsole aufmachen, sogar in Farbe! Beispielsweise über "screen /dev/ttyS0 38400". Man muss bloß drauf achten, die Session per STRG+A und K (großes K) zu beenden, sonst ist das Gerät hinterher blockiert. Aber funktioniert hier einwandfrei, und besser als Minicom (was ich vorher benutzt hatte). Weil screen benutzt man ja eh …

Ich hab mir damals statt einem USB-Adapter einfach für ein paar Euro einen richtigen seriellen Anschluss zum Einbauen besorgt. Für den Fall, dass man einen Desktop-Computer hat. Weil die allermeisten Mainboards haben nach wie vor einen seriellen Anschluss, nur ist der standardmäßig nicht mehr nach außen gelegt. Blech rein, Stecker anstecken und es kann ohne USB-Kram losgehen ;-)

----------

## l3u

Nur um hier mal ein Update zu posten: Heute ist mein neues Apu2 D0-Board als Ersatz für mein gutes altes Alix-3D2-Board (was mir über 9 Jahre lang annähernd 24/7 gut gedient hat!) ans Netz gegagen. Incl. schwarzem Gehäuse (zwecks besserer Kühlung laut denen) für 135 €, plus eine 128GB-mSATA-SSD für 31 €. Installation vollkommen problemlos (nachdem rausgefunden hatte, wie man GRML dazu bringt, die serielle Konsole zu nutzen ;-).

Sehr zu empfehlen!

----------

## mike155

Es gibt nicht Schöneres, als mit neuer Hardware zu spielen! Und das an Weihnachten! Sehr schön!  :Smile: 

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Incl. schwarzem Gehäuse (zwecks besserer Kühlung laut denen)

 

Dass schwarze Kühlkörper besser kühlen würden, ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. 

Zunächst einmal erfolgt bei Raumtemperatur der allergrößte Teil der Kühlung durch Konvektion. Luft wird erwärmt und transportiert die Wärme ab. Hier ist das Profil des Kühlkörpers wichtig - und dass genügend warme Luft abströmen und kalte Luft nachströmen kann. Bei höheren Temperaturen wird auch ein Teil der Wärme durch Strahlung abgegeben. Hierfür sind jedoch die Emissions-Eigenschaften des Kühlkörpers im Infrarot-Bereich wichtig, nicht die für uns Menschen sichtbare Farbe. Deshalb ist es sinnvoll, Aluminium-Kühlkörper zu eloxieren (falls man Aluminium wählt), die Farbe ist jedoch irrelevant.

Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass schwarz häufig besser und professioneller aussieht.  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Es gibt nicht Schöneres, als mit neuer Hardware zu spielen! Und das an Weihnachten! Sehr schön! 
> 
>  *l3u wrote:*   Incl. schwarzem Gehäuse (zwecks besserer Kühlung laut denen) 
> 
> Dass schwarze Kühlkörper besser kühlen würden, ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. 

 

Das steht was vom schwarzen Gehäuse und nicht Kühlkörper  :Wink:  Ich vermute mal der Anbieter bietet nur ein Gehäuse in schwarz an. Und das Gehäuse an sich verbessert wohl die Kühlung

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das steht was vom schwarzen Gehäuse und nicht Kühlkörper  Ich vermute mal der Anbieter bietet nur ein Gehäuse in schwarz an. Und das Gehäuse an sich verbessert wohl die Kühlung

 

Firefly, ich hatte mir das auf der Website von ALIX angeschaut (Link von i3u + 'apu cooling assembly instructions'). Dort steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Based on our measurements, at full load the CPU runs a few degrees cooler in the black (case1d2blku) or red (case1d2redu) enclosures, compared to the plain anodized enclosure (case1d2u). There is a reason why heat sinks are usually black - better emissivity. 

 

Der letzte Satz stimmt einfach nicht - egal wie häufig er im Internet geschrieben wird.

PS: das ändert natürlich nichts daran, das i3u ein tolles Mainboard und ein schönes Gehäuse hat!  :Smile:  Es spricht auch nichts gegen das schwarze Gehäuse. Es ist lediglich die Aussage, dass schwarze Kühlkörper oder Gehäuse für bessere Kühlung sorgen. Das stimmt nicht.

----------

## Tyrus

@mike:

Danke mal, angeregt von deinem Beitrag - ich wusste das bisher auch nicht - hab ich dazu mal gegoogelt:

Die Sache mit Kühlkörpern – Was ist entscheidend?

Da wirds auch bezüglich der Farbe erklärt und ein paar Tipps worauf man achten sollte gegeben.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Based on our measurements, at full load the CPU runs a few degrees cooler in the black (case1d2blku) or red (case1d2redu) enclosures, compared to the plain anodized enclosure (case1d2u). There is a reason why heat sinks are usually black - better emissivity. 

 

Naja, ich hab eben diesen Satz gelesen, und da das schwarze Gehäuse genausoviel gekostet hat, wie das rote oder Alu-farbene, hab ich's halt bestellt. Hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch bissl gewundert. Die schreiben, sie hätten was gemessen. Naja. Würde nur der Versuch aufs Exempel mit Thermometer und Test-Hardware und verschiedenen Gehäusefarben bleiben.

Aber das Ding wird für die gar nicht so schmale Leistung auch unter Volllast (heißt System bauen) sowieso nicht nennenswert heiß, nur warm.

Egal wie, es ist ein super Board :-)

----------

